# Seeking Players in Oshawa, Ontario



## Solauren (Jan 23, 2007)

Wanted – New Players to join existing Dungeons and Dragons Group

Major Intersections – Simcoe & Taunton, Mary & Taunton
Rules Set – V3.5 with Unearthed Arcana

Smoke Free Environment
Recently Pet Free Environment

Current Number of Players:   3 players, 1 Dungeon Master (Husband and Wife team take turns running campaigns)
Desired Number of Players:   5 players, 1 Dungeon Master
We’d like another player or two so we are more likely to have a full complement of players at any given time.  

Age Requirements:   16+, 19+ Preferred.   Exceptions would be made for a younger player with an older player accompanying

Sessions are every two weeks on Tuesday and Saturday from 5:30 to about 10:00 approximately (9:30 on Tuesday, 10:30 on Saturday)
Characters are made and stored ‘on site’

If Interested, please contact us at 
douglasedwardmurray@hotmail.com

About the Group
The group is semi-serious.  We’re prone to wise cracks and one liners at each other, but we generally try to stay on track.
The guys have known each other since for about 15 years, and the husband and wife in the group had been dating for 10 prior to marrying in the fall.


----------

